# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Just got a builders quote... now considering owner builder!

## Incognito

Extension going on to our house along with a carport has been quoted as being $110k  :Shock:  albeit it's only one builder! Even after deleting costs I can do myself like paint it's still at $92k. 
Dad and brother are sparkies, cousin is a gyprocker and extended family LOVE to paint. Got a trusted mate who is a chippy so am now wondering if I should be going that route. We are happy to spend in the region of $70-75k which the bank has OK'd us on. 
After thoughts and experience from those that know. Plans are drawn and approved, slabs engineered. When I look at the quote he has specified almost everything bar the plumbing will be done by him. So if I became an owner builder and subbied out to a chippy who could do it all (not a difficult extension) I could perhaps save myself maybe $10k or more considering I will be doing the internal fit out myself inc. the ensuite.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's easy to think that...but there are hidden costs and significant complexities to being an owner builder in NSW.  You need an OB licence and you need OB insurance just for starters.  And then you need to organise all the stars to align to hit compliance points on time and within budget.  I'm not saying don't do it.  Just go into OBing with eyes wide open and awareness that it might not actually save you any dough. 
Easiest way to say money with a builder is get them to do less.  Investigate getting the job built to lock-up stage rather than finished - that way you save builders time and therefore money.  But you might still need a building consultant or similar professional help to manage the compliance issues and what have you - which again may not save you a lot of dough...

----------


## Incognito

Thanks SilentButDeadly. OB license and acc insurance costs are insignificant compared to the quote we got. Organising another quote soon to compare as it seems way off to me. Concrete alone was $14k, yet independent quotes were $8k-$9k! 
I can see the challenges and issues with it. However would a great deal of this be alleviated by getting in trades people to do the work, the chippy doing everything to lock up? 
I can knock down and rebuild for $165k.

----------


## manofaus

Yeah if you have a chat with your builder he may/ may not let you do some of the work. If you can get him to do it under his licence but use your trade mates you might be able to come to some agreement. it might still be a little more then what you think you could do it through the owner builder route but you still may save significant amounts. I have a few mates who I could recommend for work on the central coast. A carpenter (dunno if he is a builder yet) a plumber, someone to do a cheap alarm system, and also some one too do a kitchen and colorbond roof. Can't comment on cost as I don't know what they charge!

----------


## Gaza

> If you can get him to do it under his licence but use your trade mates you might be able to come to some agreement.

  Mate, this is not advice that should be given this is illegal and why would a builder wnat his lic and home owners warrnty insurance used,  
the builders home owners warranty insurnace would be about 10K for the job alone

----------


## manofaus

How could it be illegal? If you talk to your builder and he lets you work out who you want to subbie and is happy with that how can that be illegal? He would use subbies of his own choosing, but if you have freinds who are in the trade and offer you a good price then why not? I did say that you wouldn't save as much if you did it with your mates as you builder would still add his bit to your mates bills....  indirectly

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I can knock down and rebuild for $165k.

  Given the quality of a lot of the housing stock on the Central Coast then I'd strongly consider this option.  Or selling what you have and getting something closer in size and spec to your needs. Renovation is not always the solution.

----------


## Incognito

10k... more like $750. According to his quote anyway.

----------


## Incognito

We looked into moving. However the lack of decent options available to us and our awesome neighbors who aren't moving made us want to stay. I did the sums and we come out about even. Although, if it's going to cost $100k then we might have to move. The extension is a 9mx5m rectangle on the rear of the building, clad, with no outstanding bells and whisltes. I just don't see how it can possibly cost that much! New roof for the whole house. A 1.5x3m was quotes as $10k. Not a renovated one, a new one!! No way $10k!
Will get two other quotes and fingers crossed they are less. If not, ill have to break out my nail bag and bad language and turn builder!

----------


## barney118

go for it, you wont look back, and you only have yourself to blame.

----------


## DavidAinge

> We looked into moving. However the lack of decent options available to us and our awesome neighbors who aren't moving made us want to stay. I did the sums and we come out about even. Although, if it's going to cost $100k then we might have to move. The extension is a 9mx5m rectangle on the rear of the building, clad, with no outstanding bells and whisltes. I just don't see how it can possibly cost that much! New roof for the whole house. A 1.5x3m was quotes as $10k. Not a renovated one, a new one!! No way $10k!
> Will get two other quotes and fingers crossed they are less. If not, ill have to break out my nail bag and bad language and turn builder!

  I have just finished building a 150sqM 3-bedroom home in North Queensland. It is steel frame with timber cladding and a good deal of timber panelling inside. I bought the steel frame as a kit which I assembled, and I did most of the remaining work without help. The complete cost, including drawings, council, block prep, materials, and tradesmen for plumbing, gas, electricity, and roof sheeting was $135,000. The land was extra, of course. I have no trade training but have always enjoyed using tools as a hobbyist. I started when I was 67 and it took me 18 months. There are details on my website at  HowIBuiltMyOwnHome.com

----------


## Bloss

A Feb 2012 post so reckon they've finished by now . . .  :Wink:  :Smilie:  Gotta watch the post dates . . . 
BTW - your owner build sounds great!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## pinger

> Yeah if you have a chat with your builder he may/ may not let you do some of the work. If you can get him to do it under his licence but use your trade mates you might be able to come to some agreement.

  That is illegal, it is called licence lending. The builder either does it under his own ticket, or someone takes out another one to cover works not done by the builder.

----------


## Pulse

I think he means get the builder to use his mates as subbies rather than the builder's normal subbies,
Cheers
pulse

----------


## intertd6

If you can find a builder silly enough to build a project that way go for it, normally with their assets tied to HOW in some form or another you might be looking for a builder that would risk it for a long time.
regards inter

----------


## pinger

> I think he means get the builder to use his mates as subbies rather than the builder's normal subbies,
> Cheers
> pulse

  Any builder worth employing would not allow this. They have relationships with trusted, professional contractors because they know the quality of their work, and they have to warranty that work.  
No way a professional builder would allow the client to nominate the tradespeople. The builders insurer would have a fit if claims arose.

----------


## manofaus

> No way a professional builder would allow the client to nominate the tradespeople. The builders insurer would have a fit if claims arose

  gees, we must be behind the times here in the valley, I have called 5 builders (using my plans) about building a house for me and 3 said I could use my own sparky, and 1 said I could also use my own concreter. go figure. Perhaps its the limited supply of trades here......

----------


## johnc

The builders around here generally don't seem to mind if you nominate a particular tradie, there are limits of course but it is done reasonably often

----------

